# Jet bird strike.



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2007)

I will have to go and post the pics of the bird strikes that I have had. We have had some pretty nasty ones.


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you think it is interesting to post something like that or not?

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

Heck ya! Keep em comin'. There is a whole branch of aerospace engineering, ground maintenance, airport operations that do nothing but deal with zonal analysis, procedural reaction and habitat prevention of bird strikes.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 14, 2007)

Man thats a nasty hit. I would hate to be flying and then hit something like that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

I had one go through the windscreen! The one below did not go through the windscreen all the way, but parts of him got sucked through the small hole and went all over the pilot. Feathers and blood spewed into the back. I was picking feathers out of my flight helmet after the flight!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow that really had to suck, any idea on what kind of bird you hit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope...

It had white feathers though and the last thing he saw was his as_shole!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2007)

It sounds very funny, bet you need a clean set of draws. At least you had dinner, Diced bird


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

Naw it was not that great afterall. Parts of the bird flew into No. 1 engine and it had to be checkout. They had to scope the engine and everything. Turned out okay but then it had to be flushed and everything.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Heck ya! Keep em comin'. There is a whole branch of aerospace engineering, ground maintenance, airport operations that do nothing but deal with zonal analysis, procedural reaction and habitat prevention of bird strikes.


I did that when I got into ATC it was great job a Dodge truck a shotgun, boxes of shells a 2 mile runway hence no speed limit , We used noisemaker shells to scare the deer from under the VASIS where they liked the heat . Almost lost my hearing when I was changing the propane tanks on the noise cannons was instructed to clear the Runway for departing traffic so I parked beside the noise cannon and partook of my favourite activity of watching 2 F4's depart '...the AB's kicked in at the same time as the noise cannon went off in the open window of the truck


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone ever see Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade? Sean Connery and Harrison Ford were on the ground getting harassed by a Me-109, so Connery scared a ton of birds into the air and they wrecked the plane!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

It is real my friends. To many birds hitting the wrong spot on an aircraft can bring her down.

We had one that lost an engine in flight because a big as bird of prey flew through it. The engine pretty much exploded (not so dramatic though).


I have had a flock of birds like in those movies take off when were flying real low to the ground and we hit about 10 of them at the same time. Blood stains and dents all over the nose of the aircraft.


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 16, 2007)

I live near McGuire AFB, and they have their own team of Falconers that try to scare the birds away with the falcons. it's neat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are 3 more pics that I have taken that I found in my thousands of pics. I have a lot more. These are not as nasty as the ones above though.

The one below is a bird that hit the door gun.

The next one is a bird that somehow made it into the hydraulic deck. That could have been nasty if it had gotten stuck in the flight controls.

The next one is a bird that made it into the engine.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow Chris, that's pretty wild!

My Flight for Life helicopter got a bad birdstrike a few years before I started working there, I would still find down feathers in floorboards. I guess the crew was transporting an infant and the bird came in through the right windshield and splatted against the rear bulkhead. Luckily they were transporting an infant so no EMT was sitting in the right rear jump seat. The flight nurse was in the aft left seat and the bird missed her head by a few feet. I once spoke to her about it and she said she didn't realize they took a birdstrike, she said she thought the baby "exploded”


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice pics Chris.... I remember one excercise off of Crete when we flew into a flock of sea birds.... The helo was pretty beat up and just like Chris posted, one hit the side gun....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

And don't forget the KC-135 that was lost not too long ago at Elmendorf due to multiple bird strikes while entering a flock of geese.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

Birds are dangerous man!

We had one come in through my open window, go right past my head and splatter on my helmet bag. I did not realize it until we landed and I saw the ****** guts and all over the bag.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 16, 2007)

We just had a bird strike in my squadron last week. My buddy flew into a flock that he couldn't see because it was a night flight. Crushed the alum spinner and but a nice dent in the horizontal stab.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2007)

It is amazing how much damage they can do. When I was at Lakenheath, they had a falconer with all kinds of things to keep the birds away, yet even then, we had birdstrikes on takeoffs and landings there. I watched one happen on a landing F-111. He flared the horizontal stabs and I saw it coming. A loud thud was followed by a cloud of feathers. Put a hell of a dent in it, but the plane was okay. The bird was KIA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2007)

Hell our first confirmed kill in Iraq was a bird right into the windscreen about 5 minutes after crossing the border!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2007)

Yikes! We had one yesterday at Camarillo. We had a flight of 2 go out (T-34 and a T-6). Just after takeoff, the T-6 was crossing under the T-34 and he said he saw it coming. The T-6 pilot said he saw what looked like a football zom by him and a cloud of feathers. He backed out of the throttle because he didn't know where the bird hit the T-34. It was completely unknown to us on the ground until they landed. Whatever he hit was big, and it looks like he chopped it in 2 with his prop. They were pretty lucky, it could have been bad.

Below are pics of the front of the prop blade, back of it (Notice the scuffs on the _back _of the blade) and the leading edge of the horizontal stab. A lot of little bits and pieces all over the airplane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like the plane made it out allright. Atleast the crew is allright as well.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup. Could have been much worse.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone for some unspecified pate???


----------



## Soren (Mar 18, 2007)

I've seen a bird pierce through the body of an aircraft before... 5 kg projectiles I tell ya !


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheney plane undamaged in collision with bird - CNN.com


----------

